# Open top tank, inhabitants jumping out....



## my soggy green thumb (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Just when I though everything was going great....
My twenty gallon tank has an open top with the lighting hood mounted above it on legs. Apparently several of you have similar set ups as I read the posts about open topped tanks from a couple of days ago. Anyway, do any of you have problems with your non-plant inhabitants jumping out? After searching to find where some my shrimp could possibly be hiding, I was horrified to find out that two of them had somehow jumped out and were dried up and dead on the floor behind my tank.  Poor little fellas, what an awful way to go. Is this just a freak thing or should I put a glass top on my tank? Is it alright to do that with CO2 injection? Given how silly my clown loaches get at night I'm afraid that they may jump out too. Any thoughts?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I have quite an open top tank too. About 8cm space between lights and water level.

Normally shrimps jump because of unsuitable water conditions, from experience...


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I have also noticed the same thing. Shrimp only take a leap because water conditions are less than ideal. I've only noticed this with Amano Shrimp (_Cardina japonica_). Ghost, Cherry Red, and Crystal Red Bee Shrimp have never done it.

I've had hatchetfish jump out of the tank before, but they'll jump out given the smallest crack. One of my chocolate gouramis (#5) jumped out on the first day of being in the tank. 

Carkis


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

One thing I've noticed is that with extremely dense planting, especially at the water surface, fish that tend to be jumpers don't do it as often. I think fish (or shrimp) that feel threatened jump, but if they see that the surface is restricted and there is favorable cover nearby, they go for the protection of the plants. I think simply having the protection of the plants puts fish at ease, reduces their stress levels, and then they hardly jump.

In your case, if they are jumping from the rear of the tank, can you put more (higher plants) in that area?

Steve Pituch


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have also heard of people making a two or three inch rim around the inside of the tank with acrylic or plexiglass. Its supposed to help keep fish from jumping out, dont know about shrimp though.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

spituch said:


> One thing I've noticed is that with extremely dense planting, especially at the water surface, fish that tend to be jumpers don't do it as often. I think fish (or shrimp) that feel threatened jump, but if they see that the surface is restricted and there is favorable cover nearby, they go for the protection of the plants. I think simply having the protection of the plants puts fish at ease, reduces their stress levels, and then they hardly jump.
> 
> In your case, if they are jumping from the rear of the tank, can you put more (higher plants) in that area?
> 
> Steve Pituch


My tank layout is all glosso and rocks and no-surface cover at all and my Yamatos don't jump. So I think shrimps jump mainly due to lousy water...

I also notice different batches fo shrimps from different LFSs have different behaviours, appetites, etc... so it really depends on whether your shrimps are "jumpy"? :lol:


----------



## my soggy green thumb (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all of your input. This was really an unfortunate thing because I've had these shrimp for _*months*_ and now feel guilty about their untimely death. I did, as many of you know from my previous posts, upgrade to a slightly larger tank with more lighting. Although it's a new tank with brighter lights, all of the other parameters are exactly the same. I used the substrate, water, plants, driftwood, etc. from my smaller tank and simply transfered it all to the larger tank with brighter lights. My KH and PH remain high (15 degrees/7.6 respectively) but that has been the situation all along and they have always seemed happy and fine. Everything else seems great, my plants are growing like crazy and my fish and remaining shrimps appear happy and healthy. Maybe they haven't liked things all along but couldn't jump before due to the Eclipse hood. It just seems like that would be a long time to survive under unfavorable conditions as I've had them for a long time.... Maybe they don't like the light? Or, maybe the move stressed them out but that was at least a couple of weeks ago.... Anyway, my intent all along was to make my original tank with the Eclipse hood into my low light invert tank because my loaches are always eating all of my shrimp babies.  Maybe I will just stick to keeping them all in the original tank. Thanks for your help!


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

If you keep the clown loaches, definately put a lid on. In my experience, they are quite the little jumpers  I've had two jump on me... and that was out of a little hole between the filter and heater. After covering it up, it tought me (and them) a tough lesson that your shrimp learned.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

What I found out from breeding Betta's is that atleast they would only jump out of the tanks it I turned off all the light. I never lost one singel Betta with a nightlight on. I also noticed that my fishes became very jumpy and going back and forth shortly after the light came off. So what I did was to install a 9W moonlight bulb that was turned on 24H a day. After this, nobody xept the hatchfish would jump out.


----------



## jn91669 (Apr 11, 2004)

I have an open tank as well and have found that fish that jump out are usually being harassed by another fish. I have weeded through many breeds of fish, soon as I see one or a group acting agressive they are gone(back to the pet store). As long as everyone gets along they shouldn't be jumping out. Jumping is usually an escape tactic.
John


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

SAE's/Flying Foxes also have a tendency to be leapers. I had to SAE proof my tank when I got them since their tendency's are to fly.

Matt


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

$5 says the shrimp jumped to escape their perceived predation from your Clown loach or loaches. I have an open top and never lost a single Clown loach or SAE....


----------

